

OpenBSD source tree moved to version 5.7-beta - hestefisk
https://zbsd.org/2015/01/04/openbsd-cvs-tree-moved-to-version-5-7-beta/

======
dscrd
Even though I fully know that I'm being superficial and silly, I cannot help
but find it hard to take seriously projects that do not use either git or
mercurial for the sources in 2015.

~~~
feld
What will git or mercurial gain them? There is no feature they want from git
or mercurial. None. Zero. Zip.

DVCS? Easy branching and merging? No. No. No.

Why not? Because that's not how they code. It would actually promote bad
behavior.

The OpenBSD way is to write your code correct the first time. Commit often,
incrementally. Do not introduce large, sweeping changes that leaves things
half broken. Be mindful that everyone else is going to compile and run your
next commit. The result is that their HEAD/trunk nearly always compiles and
works. They don't have to deal with huge code drops that now make it
questionable whether or not they can safely cut a release every 6 months
because the code hasn't been tested or reviewed well enough.

Their code practices are better than probably any other project and the lack
of features in CVS are the reason.

~~~
dscrd
>It would actually promote bad behavior.

Can you elaborate on that?

~~~
feld
Pretty much as I described -- developers making too many changes without
anyone else seeing them and then later doing a big push and now lots of stuff
that has changed since is broken.

